# Réseau : Groupe de travail



## Nico26 (10 Décembre 2002)

Je viens d'installer Jaguar sur un Imac DV. Par défaut sous un PC mon Mac apparaît dans le groupe de travail WORKGROUP. Peut-on le changer sur le MAC ???

Merci d'avance.

Nicolas


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Non. Si le PC apparait dans Workgroup, c'est parceque Windows est configuré pour appartenir à ce groupe. Si tu veux changer le nom du groupe, dans va les paramètres réseaux Windows et tu change le nom du groupe. Si tu as un Windows Server, tu peux aussi créer un domaine.


----------



## Nico26 (10 Décembre 2002)

Merci de ta réponse mais ce n'est pas tout a fais le problème que j'ai. En fait je possède déjà un Intranet PC avec son groupe de travail propre (qui n'est pas Workgroup).
A partir d'un PC quand je vais dans l'explorateur réseau tous les ordis PC sont dans mon groupe de travail propre sauf le MAC que se trouve dans workgroup !!!
Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sur MACOS 10.2 où changer CE groupe de travail ??? (qui apparemment par défaut est WORKGROUP !)

Nico


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement, dans ce cas ce n'est pas OS X qui va répondre à ton problème, mais un logiciel comme DAVE qui permet de se logger dans un domaine Windows et d'y rester ... Il manque encore un petit quelquechose dans OS X.


----------



## nekura (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nico26:</font><hr />*
Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sur MACOS 10.2 où changer CE groupe de travail ??? (qui apparemment par défaut est WORKGROUP !)*<hr /></blockquote>

De mémoire (je te précise ça ce soir si possible, une fois devant mon mac) :
- Ouvrir "Directory Access" (je ne connais pas la traduction française) qui doit trainer dans les utilitaires
- Identifies-toi avec ton login/mot de passe administrateur
- Je crois qu'il doit y avoir un onglet "Services", cliques dessus
- Dans la liste affichée, il doit y avoir quelque part une référence à Samba ou SMB ou quelque chose comme ça ; double-clique dessus, et ça devrait t'ouvrir une boîte où tu peux modifier ton workgroup.
Pour que le changement soit pris en compte, il faut redémarrer le partage de fichier windows dans le panneau de préférences système.

J'ai utilisé ça il y a longtemps sur 10.1, donc mes souvenirs sont un peu flous, et ça a peut-être un peu changé sur 10.2. Comme disent nos amis anglophones : "Your mileage may vary"


----------



## Nico26 (11 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour ta réponse, Nekura. Effectivement j'ai pu changer de groupe de travail grâce à l'outils "Directory Access" =&gt; "Format de répertoire" dans le texte en français.

J'ai encore une petite question sur le réseau MacOs X ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Peut on rendre accessible un répertoire partagé sous MacOsX à partir d'un PC tout en se connectant avec différents utilisateurs. Pour faire simple :

Si l'utilisateur X crée un repertoire partagé 'x' sur un MAC, Est ce que l'utilisateur Y pourra ouvrir le repertoire 'x' sur un PC.

En espérant m'être fait assez clair !!!

Nicolas


----------



## nekura (11 Décembre 2002)

Nico26 a dit:
			
		

> *Si l'utilisateur X crée un repertoire partagé 'x' sur un MAC, Est ce que l'utilisateur Y pourra ouvrir le repertoire 'x' sur un PC.*



Euh... là, comme ça à froid, je sais pas...
Mais quelques pistes pour alimenter tes recherches :

- Pour pouvoir te connecter à un mac depuis un PC, le mac te demande un login/mot de passe. Ce login doit correspondre à un compte sur ton mac, et ce compte doit avoir la case "peut se connecter depuis une machine windows" cochée, dans l'écran de préférences des comptes. Au passage, cette option n'est pas disponible pour le compte administrateur, par sécurité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Une fois identifié, je pense que le système te donnera accès aux différents répertoires de ton mac, comme si tu étais connecté sur cette machine avec le compte que tu as indiqué. Peut-être que tu auras accès à moins de choses que si tu étais directement sur le mac, mais en tous cas tu n'auras pas droit à plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=&gt; Donc je suppose que dans ton cas, si le compte "Y" est un compte sur le mac, qui a le droit de se connecter depuis windows, et qui a des droits sur le répertoire créé par "X", ça doit pouvoir marcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avoue avoir assez peu expérimenté le partage de fichiers Windows / Mac, vu qu'il n'y a plus que des jeux sur mon PC ça me sert pas des masses


----------



## Nico26 (12 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour tes réponses, je devrais m'en sortir, mais MacOs 10.2 ne vaut pas Dave pour le réseau !!!

Pour réussir à rendre accessible un repertoire d'un utilisateur X à un utilisateur Y, c'ela devient devient tres vite quelque chose de trés compliqué ! un comble pour un MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nico


----------



## Nico26 (12 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour tes réponses, je devrais m'en sortir, mais MacOs 10.2 ne vaut pas Dave pour le réseau !!!

Pour réussir à rendre accessible un repertoire d'un utilisateur X à un utilisateur Y, cela devient devient tres vite quelque chose de trés compliqué ! un comble pour un MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nico


----------



## nekura (12 Décembre 2002)

Mais non, mais non, ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, personnellement je préfère avoir à préciser qui a le droit d'accéder à quoi, plutôt que le "tout le monde à accès à tout par défaut" de windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, chaque utilisateur a un répertoire "public" qui est justement paramétré par défaut pour être accessible à n'importe qui. Donc jette un oeil sur les autorisations qui sont dessus pour te faire une idée de ce qu'il faut faire


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

Je n'avais pas vraiment explorer les options de Directory Access. Merci Nekura.


----------

